# New 125 grain ramcat fixed blade broadhead



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone tested the 125 gr. 1 1/2 inch cut for accuracy? I figure it wouldn't shoot quite as well as the small cut version, anyone tried it?


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Up, Up, Up


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay, couldn't get any feedback for the 125 gr. version so I purchased a pack anyway. Went out this evening and added one arrow with the ramcat 125 to my other 3 arrows I have been shooting. First shot at 40 yards with the ramcat hit the 2 inch circle I was shooting. I said that might be a fluke, continued shooting for several groups and the ramcat was right in the same groups as my field points every time out to 40 yards. I have to say this is the biggest cutting diameter fixed blade I have ever found this easy to shoot. 1 1/2 inches is a pretty good cut! Of course, I will still probably shoot my Grim Reapers and Rage three blades most of the time, but this head really impressed me for accuracy. 
Now, to my surprise, these heads wouldn't hardly shave at all, all the 100 gr. ramcats I have had have been plenty sharp enough to shave, but these were lacking in that area, guess there always has to be something. I will never understand why any broadhead manufacturer would send out broadheads that won't shave out of the package. I mean, if you are going to go to the trouble to design a great head, why not go the rest of the way with it and give it some scary sharp blades? I hope every pack of the 125 gr. versions aren't this dull, hoping I just got a bad pack but it's doubtful since all the blades should come from the same place. I guess they are sharp enough to hunt with, but it's kinda hard to get them to shave hair from your arm and most any broadhead will do that right out of the pack. I know the Grim reapers and the rage 3 blade will easily. Hope to see sharper blades on the next pack.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Send Brett a message about that and I bet he will make it right.

Chuck


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

watermedic23 said:


> Send Brett a message about that and I bet he will make it right.
> 
> Chuck


I am okay with this pack since I will be using them for practice only, when I purchase another pack if it's the same I might try to contact them and see what he says.


----------

